

Preparing the Ground for the Fedora Workstation - sciurus
http://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2014/04/16/preparing-the-ground-for-the-fedora-workstation/

======
nodata
Wall of text! Anyone know how it differs from normal Fedora?

~~~
DanBC
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation)

[http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation/Workstation_PRD](http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation/Workstation_PRD)

~~~
nodata
Thanks for the links, but they don't answer my question :/

